# Looking for 3FU or any other confessions in Amharic



## kvanlaan (Jul 31, 2008)

There's a little voice in my head saying that Andrew will post a link to 237 different confessions in Amharic within 2 hours, but I've googled this a bunch and can come up with only the Apostles' creed...

Any information would be welcome!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 31, 2008)

Contact the OPC committee foreign missions.
http://www.opc.org/committee_fm.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2008)

Perhaps try contacting the EECMY as well (Bethel synods and presbyteries).

EECMY


----------



## Poimen (Jul 31, 2008)

Kevin:

Middle East Reformed Fellowship is doing some work in Ethiopia.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Jul 31, 2008)

Kevin,

There is a fine, reformed Ethiopian man in my congregation who is doing translation work into Amharic, and one work which has already been published is the 1689 London Confession. The below link will take you to the website of our bookshop where this is available for purchase for £1.25 . . . I do not think it has been posted online anywhere.

http://www.tabernaclebookshop.org/p...ry=Other+Language+Translations&category=Books

You can see that several other books/booklets have been published in Amharic so far as well, including some by our pastor Dr Peter Masters and a critique of "The Purpose Driven Life".

I hope this is of help to you.

Best regards,

Jie-Huli


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 31, 2008)

Jie-Huli said:


> Kevin,
> 
> There is a fine, reformed Ethiopian man in my congregation who is doing translation work into Amharic, and one work which has already been published is the 1689 London Confession. The below link will take you to the website of our bookshop where this is available for purchase for £1.25 . . . I do not think it has been posted online anywhere.
> 
> ...



Haha, you beat me to it! I just went and checked and I was coming back to say the 1689 is available, lol


----------



## BertMulder (Aug 25, 2008)

Do not see it on this list

Languages


----------

